# Bore 1" holes in ends of broken table leg?



## restoreman (Oct 1, 2014)

When I get broken turned legs on antique tables and sideboards etc I just eyeball the splintered end and drill with a spade bit to be
able to insert a 1" wood dowel and force the two pieces together with a long clamp.
As you can imagine this does not come together perfectly and requires much swearing along with some carving, filling and sanding. Wa$ting Time !

Any ideas for a simple jig to find the center ?
Calculate the center from unbroken part, and shim electric drill with 
cardboard etc taped to drill, and slide drill along workbench into clamped leg ? That only deals with up/down but not left/right.
Dont want to spend long on a jig -only get a broken leg every 2 months or so.

Thanks lots for any thoughts !


----------



## BernieL (Oct 28, 2011)

When I was building a very elaborate swing/play yard for the grandkids, I had to do some end grain drilling and I had to get the holes straight. To accomplish my task, I got blocks of wood the same dimensions as my posts. The blocks were short enough to place on my drill press table and I drilled my desired holes straight down. On the job site, I sandwiched the blocks between long boards and clamped the setup on the ends of my posts. This worked well for me.


----------



## BernieL (Oct 28, 2011)

Hey restoreman - I haven't been on this site for a bit and just noticed this was your 1st post. How bout you introduce yourself in the intro section. Nobody wants to spy on you, just like knowing about your woodworking interest that can help us answer your questions more easily. We might have a question for you also...


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

The splintered ends of a table leg is still a end grain glue joint. Personally I wouldn't warranty a repair like that even with a 1" hardwood dowel. If it were me I would turn a new leg.


----------



## restoreman (Oct 1, 2014)

Bernie that plan sounds workable- will try it. If it works I might make up quite a few blocks in different sizes instead of have to go to the saw and drill press for every job. Also, will post in 'Intro' section later. 

Steve , you are right- they get a choice -new leg $$$$ or glued leg, no warranty $$- most go for the glued leg.
Hopefully the recession will end soon, and customers will pay for work I can be proud of and still make a humble living off.

Thanks

PS- this post is in wrong section- hopefully the moderator will move it .


----------



## restoreman (Oct 1, 2014)

Here are two good ideas I found for a cheap and effective horizontal boring machine that I will try to find time to built soon.


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

BernieL said:


> Hey restoreman - I haven't been on this site for a bit and just noticed this was your 1st post. How bout you introduce yourself in the intro section. Nobody wants to spy on you, just like knowing about your woodworking interest that can help us answer your questions more easily. We might have a question for you also...


Hey Bernie

Al


----------

